# City Deer



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Ran into this guy today. He turned before I could get a better pic of him! Near Euclid creek Cle Metroparks


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

That is a great buck. I would put that under the category of seeking. lol


----------



## Fishinwithgwar (Oct 30, 2019)

He has been chasing the same doe for 2 days. I got home from getting skunked bow hunting to him in my yard.


----------



## Hopp49 (Apr 30, 2015)

Backyard...mmmmm


----------



## Fishinwithgwar (Oct 30, 2019)

They are getting bigger in my neighborhood. Look at that neck!!!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Fishinwithgwar said:


> They are getting bigger in my neighborhood. Look at that neck!!!
> View attachment 457875
> View attachment 457876


Wow that’s a really nice rack as well but talk about a swollen neck! Lots of freezer meat!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Inside the city limits of huber heights


----------



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Fishinwithgwar (Oct 30, 2019)

Metroparks big boy.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Fishinwithgwar said:


> Metroparks big boy.
> View attachment 458059
> View attachment 458060


WOW! taking nap that's a great deer


----------



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Fishinwithgwar (Oct 30, 2019)

So many questions on this one. Was she dead or just taking a street nap.


catmoris said:


> View attachment 458724


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

catmoris said:


> View attachment 458724


I don't try to tell others what to do but that IS NOT a good place to take a nap


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

That’s how the ‘possums do it


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

catmoris said:


> View attachment 458724


Maybe she was a country doe that couldn't handle the city buck? Who knows?


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I was going through the drive thru today at CVS in Warren and the house right beside it had 2 does in there back yard just chilling and eating acorns. I watched them for a good 15 minutes lol....


----------



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)

Somebody hit and she’s dead


----------



## Matthew J (Jun 19, 2018)

Nice


----------

